# Replacing top frame



## BigOtto (Dec 4, 2013)

So I'm diving head first back into aquariums almost literally. I bought a used 75g and the top frame is missing the center brace. I've removed the old one, ordered a new one from glasscages.com and have the new one sitting next to the aquarium.

I'm wondering if I actually need to redo the silicone on the top frame or if I can put on the new one without the silicone or will the cause problems in the future?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I would probably silicone the new one on just like the factory one. I don't think it would be an issue to just place it on the tank loose but when the time comes to move that tank, you know that someone is going to grab the top trim and the tank is just going to hit the ground.


----------



## BigOtto (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't see anyone moving this tank without me being there to supervise. So lifting it my the top frame is not an issue. I'm wondering if it needs to be silicone back in for structural integrity purposes?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

As long as the plastic trim is in place it'll be fine, but silicone ontop of the 4 corners, and a dab in each mid section will help keep it on, and help cushion any weight that is put ontop of it like a canopy or lights.


----------



## BigOtto (Dec 4, 2013)

Gotcha


----------



## BigOtto (Dec 4, 2013)

I ended up using silicone. Maybe not as much as was originally used but a decent amount.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

There is a good reason to silicone the entire contact are of the trim to the tank. It will prevent wicking of water beneath the trim to the outside of the tank.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

BigOtto said:


> So I'm diving head first back into aquariums almost literally. I bought a used 75g and the top frame is missing the center brace. I've removed the old one, ordered a new one from glasscages.com and have the new one sitting next to the aquarium.
> 
> I'm wondering if I actually need to redo the silicone on the top frame or if I can put on the new one without the silicone or will the cause problems in the future?


How hard/easy was it to remove the old trim? I have to do it on a 210g soon.


----------



## BigOtto (Dec 4, 2013)

The old one looked like someone had just grabbed the center brace with two hands and yanked it out. So the frame was cracked and busted up pretty good. I started to cut away the silicone but the frame cracked in a few spots so it was easier to just crack pieces off as I went. Took maybe 45 minutes to remove the frame. Then cleaning up the old silicone took maybe an hour with a razor blade. It's pretty easy to be honest.

I did end up putting a little silicone on with the new top frame all the way around. Not as much as they originally used but a decent amount.


----------

